# Un artículo sobre firewalls y sus técnicas



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 19, 2017)

Este artículo me parece ser muy interesante por lo cual decidí compartirlo aquí. El artículo termina de forma abierta preguntando por opiniones sobre como actuar en sistemas periféricos al Internet. Lo comenté indicando que como usuario de un marcapasos que será reemplazado en 6 años y que tal futuro marcapasos tendrá conexión con el Internet, tengo gran interés que este sea lo mas seguro posible.

El artículo presenta el desarrollo de los mecanismos de protección de Firewalls en el campo de los servers y server farms y pregunta que implica esto en controladores. Aparentemente las técnicas de protección van aplicando mas y mas técnicas de la inteligencia artificial con redes neuronales que siguen aprendiendo cuando en uso, "reinforced deep learning".

Como estoy armándome un PC como Firewall, temas relacionados a este contexto son de especial interés para mi. Viendo cuanta funcionalidad implementada con funciones en Hardware para su implementación en los controladores i.MX8, esta familia dedicada al uso en la industria automotriz y que ya tiene cerca de 10 años desde que su concepto fue creado, el controlador en mi próximo marcapasos ya ha sido definido por quien vaya a implementarlo. El concepto de ARM implementado en sus controladores ARMv8, la "Trusted Zone", en el contexto tratado en este hilo ya tiene que ser considerado como la "generación anterior"!

Aquí el enlace al artículo!


----------



## krlosss (Sep 19, 2017)

Muy interesante link, Hellmut.

Alegra saber que hay gente trabajando bien en un tema tan importante como la salud.

En mi primer empleo como electrónico, millón de años atrás, tuve un buen compañero que también trabajaba en un empresa de electromedicina como técnico de marcapasos.

Amablemente me invitó a ver su otro taller y me enseñó los marcapasos que en esa época (1978) se estaban explantando a los pacientes.

Eran marca Laurens, con una pila atómica de Plutonio 238. 
La pila isotópica envuelta en titanio y la electrónica en un curioso impreso 3D flotando en resina sintética transparente, que tras algunos años de uso era atacada por el tejido graso que circundaba la zona de implante, motivo por el que lo reemplazaban, puesto que la pila en sí aún era operativa.

Eran algo peligrosos por su radioactividad inherente, aunque el blindaje resistía disparos de Magnum 44, cremaciones, sierras, taladros, etc.

Tenían algo a su favor: no se podían hackear informáticamente.

Los de próxima generación, tendrán a su favor el incorporar firewall a nivel componente, evitando cualquier tipo de spoofing desde la capa física, como en cierto armamento moderno.

Muchas gracias por compartir el link. 
Animo! y reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 22, 2017)

Te recomiendo la lectura del libro "Linux Firewalls" de Novell Press

https://www.novell.com/training/books/book.html?book=bookAdm&val=2

Yo lo compré por Amazon a U$S 35 hace varios años. Es excelente.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gracias por la información! parece que su tercera edición actualmente no está disponible. Como yo tengo la intención de operar la firewall y otras funcionalidades en un PC dedicado y para eso usar "pfSense", un programa y entorno gratis. El libro se refiere al entorno Novell, un proveedor comercial muy reconocido y sobre posibilidades de lograr seguridad adicional modificando el os Linux. pfSense incluye la funcionalidad de una versión dedicada de Linux. e he conseguido unos libros sobre pfSense de la editorial "Packt" por lo que agradezco la información pero seguiré persiguiendo el objetivo de crear el sistema usando pfSense. Actualmente mi salud me sigue molestando, duermo unas 12 horas, mínimo 4 horas perdidas! Pero con mi perseverancia sigo esforzandome en cumplir labores diarias. Tengo unas acciones aún abiertas del apoyo que Dr. Zoidberg me ha ofrecido.

Es impresionante, hace casi 2 años estuve en una feria muy reconocida en Nurenberg. Entonces solo me encontré con 2 personas que sabían de que demonios estaba hablando cuando los contactaba con el requerimiento de cyber-Seguridad en sistemas embebidos, hoy es un tema por todos lados!


----------

